# Wild



## 9manfan

nice win right out of the gates, didn't get to watch it as I was losing money at a DU Banquet....I heard they looked pretty good........


----------



## Longshot

Saturday's win against Dallas was fun to watch. They played well.


----------



## 9manfan

They really have skated well, except for that 3rd period collapse against the Rangers, they have looked very good, to bad the West is so loaded again..


----------



## 9manfan

Hard to believe a goaltender could make this much difference, they're making a good run for the playoffs and maybe we'll go aways this year....Go Wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

A hot goalie is key.

The ducks a few years back road Gieguire (sp?) to a Cup. So it is exciting to be a wild fan.


----------



## Longshot

I will be watching. Will miss a couple games as my son has a turkey tag out west. Pulling for the Wild and Penguins.


----------



## 9manfan

St. Louis will be tuff with 2 of their players returning from injuries , but the Wild have played well against them this year...Wild in 6 games !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan

One down, 3 more wins to go in this series, played well last nite...


----------



## Chuck Smith

They did play well....but in the 3rd period... Too much time in their own zone. They needed to be like the second period and spend it crashing the net. But was a great game to watch. I got nervous when the blues scored that last goal. I was envisioning last year all over... HAHA.


----------



## 9manfan

They played a great game last nite..........2 more wins to seal this series........I wonder if Steve Ott knows how big a douchbag moron he is.....


----------



## Longshot

9manfan said:


> They played a great game last nite..........2 more wins to seal this series........I wonder if Steve Ott knows how big a douchbag moron he is.....


Unfortunately those type of people don't realize what they are. The Blackhawks vs. Preditors game last night was a good one to watch. A very fast paced first OT. Went to bed after the first OT and glad I did since it lasted into a third.


----------



## 9manfan

Playoff Hockey has some of the most intense action ever, I didn't get the Blackhawks game but watching the highlights looked like one heck of a marathon game, it seems no matter where you place in the standings you have a chance to go far in the playoffs if your playing well.........Go Wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan

Ouch !!!!! that was a beating last nite.......Wild in 6 games!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longshot

Many people said the Wild didn't have it to take out the Blues and look where they are. Now the same are saying they don't have the speed to win over Chicago. Hope this trend continues.


----------



## 9manfan

I believe we have a great chance against Chicago, their goaltending has been up and down all year.....Go Wild !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longshot

Not looking good!


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> Not looking good!


No it hasn't went well at all, have to score to win and were not doing that, I'm hoping they pull off what the LA Kings did last year, win 4 in a row after being down 3-0, one game at a time, I wont throw in the towel till it's done and over , but now there's no room for error.....


----------



## 9manfan

Next year..................again


----------



## Chuck Smith

Chicago looked good against the wild. The goalie was on. We played sloppy in the neutral zone which caused some easy goals or I should say... tough going for our goalie... one on ones, two on ones, etc. Yep... like I heard on the radio... Well next year we will run the table. We keep getting better each year.

Why do we have to say this for every professional team in MN.... LOL


----------



## 9manfan

I guess it's next year....again..... :bop:


----------

